# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 90 gallon - Feb 15th Update.



## putty (Dec 12, 2003)

Here are some recent pics of my 90g.

I am currently running a Fluval 404, and a AC 500. Laterite,gravel mix substrate. I dose with Flourish, Flourish Iron, NoSalt, Fleet Enema, and Excel.

I will soon be putting this on pressurized CO2 and getting rid of the AquaClear in favor of another 404.


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Putty -

That is great! Healthly looking tank. Very nice job. Thanks for sharing.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

beautiful. very nice tenellus.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I like the plants around the tank too!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## putty (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks everyone. The tenellus is doing OK, but I am looking for micro tenellus for the re-do.

The terrestrial plants are all growing hydroponically in the tank, and doing quite well.


----------



## putty (Dec 12, 2003)

Here is an update.

XP3
Pressurized, pH controlled CO2
CO2 reactor on XP3 outflow
GregWatson ferts
2x96W 10,000K CF

I recently tore out the middle section and moved the Bolbitis an Anubias to the end of the tank.

The Living Room Side:








Full Size 2.0Meg

The End:








Full Size 2.4Meg

The Hallway Side:








Full Size 2.1Meg

The tank has moved, and is now visible from 3 sides.

Any comments or suggestions are appreciated.


----------

